# need advice on making a weekly workout routine



## Riggs (Oct 26, 2014)

I am looking for some advice on a workout routine. I really don't have one. Most of the time when going to the gym I usually concentrate on 3 different routines. Arms/chest, back, legs/calves. I am not seeing the result as rapid as I want to see them. I also do not really concentrate on one muscle like I should be. (or at least I think I am suppose to). Any help or routine suggestions would be great. thank you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

Well one thing I can tell you is that patience is a virtue. Building muscle is a long slow process.

Give us a rundown on sets and reps and days


----------



## Manski (Oct 26, 2014)

Riggs said:


> I am looking for some advice on a workout routine. I really don't have one. Most of the time when going to the gym I usually concentrate on 3 different routines. Arms/chest, back, legs/calves. I am not seeing the result as rapid as I want to see them. I also do not really concentrate on one muscle like I should be. (or at least I think I am suppose to). Any help or routine suggestions would be great. thank you.



You sound very green my friend. You should grab a trainer at the gym and let him walk you through some workouts. Tell him your goals and go from there. It would be hard to explain to you everything you need to know on a site. Work on diet and form and put together a good weekly routine.


----------



## Riggs (Oct 26, 2014)

By green you mean like a newbie then yes, I could only wish I would have gone back years before and started to lift consistently. As far as grabbing a trainer, I do not object whatsoever to it, other than the financial part. Not only that but I get to the gym and leave before any trainer is there due to my schedule.


----------



## Riggs (Oct 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well one thing I can tell you is that patience is a virtue. Building muscle is a long slow process.
> 
> Give us a rundown on sets and reps and days


I do sets from zero to fail. I am new to continuously be in the gym daily. my sets are not high reps either. I do not count reps, once I feel the pump begin, I go til I cant for that set. if I had to guess it would be around 6-10 reps per set. As far as days go; 6 days out of the week. my off day doesn't always end of being the same day of the week.  I am trying to focus on my dieting as well and I not liking it. I feel like I don't eat enough with a high metabolism.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 26, 2014)

In my opinion most trainers are worthless. You could do better just making a few friends in the gym. Watch how someone trains, look at their form ask a few questions. Read up on some good magazines. That's how I learned. No lump of shit  looking guy that calls himself a personal trainer or some Ethiopian looking Schmuck.
Even better these days there are a lot of good videos on you tube where you could learn a tremendous amount.
A weekly workout program really depends on your goals. There are so many different variations and programs.
Post up your goals and what you want to achieve along with your routine now and how many days you have available to train along with yor diet and I'm sure you'll get enough feed back to get you going in the right direction.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

Riggs said:


> I do sets from zero to fail. I am new to continuously be in the gym daily. my sets are not high reps either. I do not count reps, once I feel the pump begin, I go til I cant for that set. if I had to guess it would be around 6-10 reps per set. As far as days go; 6 days out of the week. my off day doesn't always end of being the same day of the week.  I am trying to focus on my dieting as well and I not liking it. I feel like I don't eat enough with a high metabolism.


I am trying to get you to be a bit more specific so we can adjust.

For example lay it out like this

Back day
Pullups 3 x 10

Barbell rows 4 x 7

Lat pull down 4 x 15

Get it?


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 26, 2014)

Diet is also critical riggs, if you want effective advice you really need to lay it all out in detail like PB said. Reps, weight, exercises and your daily diet. Diet could be one of that problems why you are not making the gains that you want. Especially if you already don't think you are eating enough. Lay it all out and we can help show you where changes need to be made. The more detailed and specific you are the better the advice will be that we can give you.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Riggs said:


> I am looking for some advice on a workout routine. I really don't have one. Most of the time when going to the gym I usually concentrate on 3 different routines. Arms/chest, back, legs/calves. I am not seeing the result as rapid as I want to see them. I also do not really concentrate on one muscle like I should be. (or at least I think I am suppose to). Any help or routine suggestions would be great. thank you.



I'd go with this program if I were you.

http://www.allstarworkouts.com/zyzz-workout/


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2014)

Riggs said:


> I am not seeing the result as rapid as I want to see them.



There's a good chance you never will. It's in our DNA. What you will see are results over some time. I don't know where you live but winter is soon upon us here. By early summer you will see some notable gains. My suggestion is this; take some quality  pics, full front,side and back. You can have someone take them for you, I know, a bit awkward but ask. Train your ass off for the next 6 months and retake the pics. I promise if you train and eat properly you will see a difference. 

Look me up in 6 months, you'll be happy.


----------



## Double-O-ironman (Oct 28, 2014)

Dude don't think about it to hard man, just stick with basic stuff. For example
Monday- Chest + Triceps
Tuesday- Back + Biceps
Wednesday- Off
Thursday- Shoulders + Traps
Friday- Legs
Saturday - Off
Sunday - Either off again or start back up at chest+triceps.

Hope this helps in some sort of way.


----------



## mickems (Oct 28, 2014)

Riggs said:


> I do sets from zero to fail. I am new to continuously be in the gym daily. my sets are not high reps either. I do not count reps, once I feel the pump begin, I go til I cant for that set. if I had to guess it would be around 6-10 reps per set. As far as days go; 6 days out of the week. my off day doesn't always end of being the same day of the week.  I am trying to focus on my dieting as well and I not liking it. I feel like I don't eat enough with a high metabolism.



definitely lay it out for POB. there are a lot of bros on here to help you out.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 28, 2014)

You could do an upper/lower split
3-4 days a week
Mon/wed/Fri - Upper/Lower/Upper
Than alternate next week Lower/Upper/Lower

My current routine;
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11419-Editing-Routines?p=234432&viewfull=1#post234432


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 19, 2014)

Did I read the article correctly, Kangaroo meat for his diet?  Never heard of that one before.  Does that help with your squats?? lol


----------

